# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  القرآن الكريم برواية ورش وبالخط المغربي ، جودةعالية.

## rachid218

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،       بين أيديكم قرآن كريم، طبعة الدار التونسية التي قامت بإعادة إصدار هذا المصحف العتيق في حلة جديدة من الإخراج الفني ، وكأنه طبع في طبعته الأولى عام 1389 هـ ، 1969 م .   وهو برواية ورش عن نافع، بالخط المغربي ومفهرس.   هناك ثلاث جودات للتحميل:   روابط مباشرة تدعم الإستكمال و سريعة.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   جوزي خير الجزاء من رفعه و ساهم في نشره.   الله المستعان

----------


## osmanam

قراءة نادره جدا فشكرا لك عليها

----------


## hadari

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## azzou36

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## majid-2018

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_جزاك الله خير حبيبي_

----------

